# Credit Card charges for bear!



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I just checked my credit card and it shows an $83 charge for a bear permit! Anyone else?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nothing on mine yet but I dont expect to see anything with 10 points.


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats, what unit/season? Nothing on mine yet.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like I also drew a bear tag this year.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

No bull elk for me I guess!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I put in my brother, my son and myself for the Bookcliffs Roadless any weapon summer tag. 7102. One of us drew it. There are 2 of these tags available


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I drew the Fall Cache tag. Its a tough unit, but ever since I was a kid, growing up and hunting the mountains around Cache Valley, I have wanted to hunt bears here. Every year we either see one, or catch one on a trail camera, so I know they are there. Now we just have to find one!


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

SJ Summer pursuit and a Fall tag for me or my wife. Should be a great fall.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

No charge on mine. 'Course, I guess it would have helped if I'd remembered to put in :?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Who has 2 thumbs and a La Sal bear tag.....this guy!!:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Who has 9 points going into next year..........you guessed it, this guy


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Guess who has 12 points going in next year


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats on the La Sal tag! What season? 
I put my wife in for the spring and myself for the Premium/multiseason La Sals


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

It took over a dozen years, but I drew San Juan Premium. I can't wait for spring to come so I can get down there. Is late April too early? We always hunt in May in Idaho, but I've never hunted bears in Utah before. 

Gonna be fun to figure out.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

0 points and 0 pending charges.

Gotta start somewhere!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

grizzly said:


> It took over a dozen years, but I drew San Juan Premium. I can't wait for spring to come so I can get down there. Is late April too early? We always hunt in May in Idaho, but I've never hunted bears in Utah before.
> 
> Gonna be fun to figure out.


I would say on the San Juan that you need to get down there as early as possible and late April may be too late..


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Congrats on the La Sal tag! What season?
> I put my wife in for the spring and myself for the Premium/multiseason La Sals


I put in for the La Sals premium also.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I put in my brother, my son and myself for the Bookcliffs Roadless any weapon summer tag. 7102. One of us drew it. There are 2 of these tags available


We saw 3 bears in 2 days just off the trail that drops in from Ten Mile knoll last year during the elk hunt. There are plenty of bears in there. I've got 17 pts for elk this year. Do you mind me following up with you on Bulls you see after your hunt?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

JuddCT said:


> We saw 3 bears in 2 days just off the trail that drops in from Ten Mile knoll last year during the elk hunt. There are plenty of bears in there. I've got 17 pts for elk this year. Do you mind me following up with you on Bulls you see after your hunt?


absolutely not. As a matter of fact I planned on hitting you up about where to start with the bear. Myself and a few friends have also put for the unit for elk. We were hoping to get a bear tag and help each other with the bear hunt and use as time for others to spend scouting for the elk.

Should work out pretty good now


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> absolutely not. As a matter of fact I planned on hitting you up about where to start with the bear. Myself and a few friends have also put for the unit for elk. We were hoping to get a bear tag and help each other with the bear hunt and use as time for others to spend scouting for the elk.
> 
> Should work out pretty good now


I'll pm you where we saw them. How many elk pts did you guys have?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> I put in for the La Sals premium also.


I wasn't expecting to draw but was hopeful I might get extremely lucky!
Actually surprising you didn't draw with the luck you had this past week!


----------



## woundedjew (Jan 6, 2011)

I just put in for another point this year. That will make 13. Really have no idea where to even start on a bear hunt. Would probrably do a premium or the summer hunt but dont really know where to go. Is it better to put in for a unit that has a ton of bear, thats a long drive, or is it better to put in on a closer unit to Salt lake with less bear, but be able to spend more time in the field (baiting possibly). Always wanted to hunt bear, but have never done it, and never known anybody to hunt them.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

JuddCT said:


> I'll pm you where we saw them. How many elk pts did you guys have?


We are all sitting on 15-17 aside from my son that we put in for archery and he has 6 (about a 15-20% chance of drawing) I think. If he can somehow luck out on that tag as well we will all be in high cotton as far as scouting goes.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

mikevanwilder said:


> I wasn't expecting to draw but was hopeful I might get extremely lucky!
> Actually surprising you didn't draw with the luck you had this past week!


Never know.........one of us drew with 5 points this year.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Critter said:


> I would say on the San Juan that you need to get down there as early as possible and late April may be too late..


That is not what I was expecting... but very grateful for the insight. I guess I'll be there the first part of April and see what we can find.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I wasn't expecting to draw but was hopeful I might get extremely lucky!
> Actually surprising you didn't draw with the luck you had this past week!


Not just lucky this week with the scope. Last month I won the PM egg shoot and got the custom AR 15. Also got lucky in the raffle and won a Kelblys 22-250. The 2 guns are worth about $4700. Just wasnt lucky with the bear but will have 11 points to try again next year.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I drew, too! Can't hardly believe it! Drew Wasatch new summer baiting tag. 8 points. I guess I better start rummaging through garbages for bait. 

AF


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I got a bear charge!!!





Scratch that, that was a beer* charge...


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

*Bear Permit*

Drew La Sal Bear

Went with the Spot and Stalk. I see so many bear down there and have a pretty good idea of where to hunt. Unless they've all moved out!

Can't wait - Would love to bring home a big cinnamon bear!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Anybody know how much snow the La Sals got this winter? Just found out my cousins wife or himself drew a spring tag.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

My card was hit on tuesday! Got lucky with 2 points!!


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Got the email! I got lucky and drew a bonus point!


----------



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks like I drew the multi season for the Wasatch mountains.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

No ⚁ for me!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations to all you lucky s.o.b.s!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

No boo boo for me this year. C'est La Vie?-----SS


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nothing here. Congrats to all who drew!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Just put in for points for my wife and I this year. 2 points for me and 10 points for her. I'm very interested in one of the spot and stalk (or spot and "stock" as some folks around here do) hunts. I know enlisting a guy with some hounds is your best bet, but something about a spot and stalk hunt seems like way more fun to me.


----------

